# Soap related humor & MEMES with soap on their mind



## MySoapyHeart

Just some soapy humor with memes. Cause, you know, I just had to get some out of my system...:mrgreen: 

*Please add your own, or other funny soap related things!*

Here is a MEME I made to start us up:





http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Aaaand, here are some handy handsoaps for ya. Look like they are made from casting doll hands.

Raise your hand if you want one of these babies (err..) on your sink...:mrgreen:
(image is from the site imaginaryanimal.com that makes different things with a twist)




http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BlackDog

Image upload didn't work in my first post and it doesn't want to let me attach an image in the edit feature! Try again!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Hehe, indeed! @BlackDog


----------



## galaxyMLP




----------



## MySoapyHeart

*This *pensioner has collected soaps since 1991, and have 5000 soaps.






Worst part is, I totally get it... :mrgreen:


----------



## BlackDog




----------



## BlackDog

I've found a new soapy pastime lol


----------



## Muskette

Good one


----------



## BlackDog

Someone send help i can't stop


----------



## amd

Oh, Ryan.... You get me.


----------



## KristaY

These are awesome!!!! I've got nothing fun to share so keep 'em coming!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*Probably not funny, but couldn`t resist anyway... *

(soaprelated because of the stickblender. We looove our stickblenders, don`t we...:mrgreen


----------



## PrairieLights

More please!


----------



## dibbles

Dream Big!


----------



## Steve85569

Thought post #13 was gonna be a swirl Meme!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden




----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

I love this one!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden




----------



## MySoapyHeart

Steve85569 said:


> Thought post #13 was gonna be a swirl Meme!



Oh, how so? (sorry if I missed something, lol)


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*Not that I relate to this at all.
Nope. 
Nu-uh. *


----------



## Steve85569

MySoapyHeart said:


> Oh, how so? (sorry if I missed something, lol)



I swirl with a bamboo stick so...
stick+blender = Swirl ( or is it squirrel? )


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

These are so funny!


----------



## BlackDog

Two for tonight:


----------



## jules92207

Love this...


----------



## hmlove1218

Couldn't resist ha.


----------



## jules92207

My reaction exactly...


----------



## topofmurrayhill

Soap memes are sexist. ;-)


----------



## snappyllama

topofmurrayhill said:


> Soap memes are sexist. ;-)



Hehe... made one for all you guys that still appeals to the majority of folks on the forum.


----------



## topofmurrayhill

snappyllama said:


> Hehe... made one for all you guys that still appeals to the majority of folks on the forum.



Ha! Perfect.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Steve85569 said:


> I swirl with a bamboo stick so...
> stick+blender = Swirl ( or is it squirrel? )


 

Ah, get it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, if squirrels could soap, would they use only nut-based oils? And would they become a sort of a hybrid of soapy-squirls doing soapy-swirls? And would they all be girls, with necklaces made out of pearls?

_See what you did there? You got me thinking about soaping squirrels with jewelry now. Awesome_. _Like my head isn`t filled up with enough crazy ideas already..._


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Dying here, people, DYING of your fun`ness!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Or only need a week or two, for that matter.

Seriously. 
Stop.it.


----------



## jules92207

^^^ha ha ha, seriously!


----------



## Kamahido

Amen.


----------



## dibbles

Truth!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

**sigh*

*


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Yeah! 
Sick of all teh lyes!
And to build up a stronger structure within themselves, of course 
(if you get this, you`re a soaper...:mrgreen


----------



## Sagebrush

I want to save ALL of these!!!


----------



## BlackDog

Tee hee!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Some complain about snotty Castile.
Others welcome it. 
Enjoy your shower!


----------



## Muskette

No joke!


----------



## jules92207

I know this is almost the same as my last one but I just love these...


----------



## jules92207

One more...


----------



## MySoapyHeart

BZZT! *`Cause sometimes we just can`t help ourselves. 
Gotta be sure it isn`t our imagination that zaps us...*


----------



## gigisiguenza

Omg this whole thread has me cracking up hBabahahahahahaba


----------



## MySoapyHeart

_I have no selfcontrol..._


----------



## Arimara

I wanna try (my sense of humor is lacking though)


----------



## Arimara

We all get like this once we master the basics. 







I couldn't resist:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*But please don`t tell on me...:sick:*


----------



## Seawolfe

These are awesome! Heres my contribution


----------



## BlackDog

lol Seawolfe I snorted violently at the cat one


----------



## dibbles

Seinfeld anyone?


----------



## ngian

Great thread!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

ngian said:


> Great thread!



And great contributions too, people in here funny, they are:mrgreen:


----------



## IrishLass

dibbles said:


> Seinfeld anyone?


 
My son just had some of his chicken noodle soap, er I mean soup! lol


IrishLass


----------



## MySoapyHeart

The feeling you get when you _finally, _after weeks of waiting for the new fragrance you ordered that got so many rave reviews.
And then you smell it, and try it in your soap...*:sick:
*


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> The feeling you get when you _finally, _after weeks of waiting for the new fragrance you ordered that got so many rave reviews.
> And then you smell it, and try it in your soap...*:sick:
> *



I have a soap that proves this point... Sort of.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Arimara said:


> I have a soap that proves this point... Sort of.



Been there, done that too. It was a soap I made long time ago that prompted this meme. Ended up throwing the soap away, it didn`t smell any better after a full cure. Glad it was a small batch. And I am not even picky about scents either, love almost anything.


----------



## amd

Haha! I made a batch of BB's Ancient Sedona.... And I made that monkey face. My daughter loves it so much that she swiped one of the bars to keep her school bag smelling fresh. Lol.


----------



## Stacy

It's an obvious one, but that doesn't make it wrong!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*
Of course this has never ever happened to me **:shifty: 
Especially NOT with Jasmine...*


----------



## hmlove1218

I feel this way right now. The long weekend delayed 2 of soap supply orders...


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*They just don`t get what it`s all about...*:mrgreen:


----------



## jules92207

MySoapyHeart said:


> *They just don`t get what it`s all about...*:mrgreen:



Yes.....


----------



## traderbren




----------



## MySoapyHeart

Ah, yeeees. We like days like that, don`t we.


----------



## jules92207

When I order soap supplies...


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> *They just don`t get what it`s all about...*:mrgreen:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*Not even kidding :roll: 

Is this a sign I should take a break from making soap? :think: *


----------



## Stacyspy

I thought this was cute


----------



## Susie

MySoapyHeart said:


> *Not even kidding :roll:
> 
> Is this a sign I should take a break from making soap? :think: *




NEVER!  Nope!  Negative!


----------



## DeeAnna

Where do you guys ~get~ this stuff? I bust a gut every time I check this thread, but I feel totally clueless about how to contribute. Just don't have the right funnybone, I guess. Small matter -- I'll laugh and cheer y'all on from the sidelines! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

MySoapyHeart said:


> *Not even kidding :roll: *
> 
> *Is this a sign I should take a break from making soap? :think: *


 
I laughed so hard when I read the last line. My husband looked at me funny and I was like, "you wouldn't get it."


----------



## Seawolfe

DeeAnna said:


> Where do you guys ~get~ this stuff? I bust a gut every time I check this thread, but I feel totally clueless about how to contribute. Just don't have the right funnybone, I guess. Small matter -- I'll laugh and cheer y'all on from the sidelines! :mrgreen:



Psst make yours with something like http://www.memecreator.org/create


----------



## Steve85569

Okay I'll try one....


----------



## LisaAnne

I always wondered where people found these.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

DeeAnna said:


> Where do you guys ~get~ this stuff? I bust a gut every time I check this thread, but I feel totally clueless about how to contribute. Just don't have the right funnybone, I guess. Small matter -- I'll laugh and cheer y'all on from the sidelines! :mrgreen:



I have made all of my meme`s / pie-charts myself, based on my personal soapy life, or thoughts, lol (well, except the soapy-hands image and the soapy lady with the 5000 soaps story) I use https://imgflip.com for mine (or click on one of my meme`s, it takes you there)

You can make them too, if you want to, but the main reason I made this thread was just to let us have a soapy-fun-outlet, wether we just read or contribute. After all, no one but soapers will get this type of humor :mrgreen:

It`s all good DeeAnna, glad you`re enjoying it:smile:


----------



## traderbren




----------



## MySoapyHeart

Susie said:


> NEVER!  Nope!  Negative!



Phew! *wipes sweat of forehead*


----------



## Stacyspy

One simple google search... "soap memes"....and coffee goes everywhere...lol


----------



## shunt2011

This is how I feel exactly


----------



## Sagebrush

DeeAnna said:


> Where do you guys ~get~ this stuff? I bust a gut every time I check this thread, but I feel totally clueless about how to contribute. Just don't have the right funnybone, I guess. Small matter -- I'll laugh and cheer y'all on from the sidelines! :mrgreen:




Here's one for you, DeeAnna!


----------



## Arimara

shunt2011 said:


> This is how I feel exactly




Matches my meme perfectly, especially when I have on my old lab coat on...


----------



## DeeAnna

SageontheMountain said:


> Here's one for you, DeeAnna!



I'm laughing with embarrassment -- thank you for the humorous compliment! It makes me feel good to help when I can!


----------



## Chefmom

....


----------



## Arimara

Chefmom said:


> ....



Given what Dove did to my daughter, that isn't too far from the truth.


----------



## BlackDog

Avoiding work tonight!


----------



## BlackDog

Annnnd two more


----------



## Seawolfe

BlackDog said:


> Annnnd two more


I was just asked EXACTLY that about my salt bars today! LOL
And the second one needs to be brought into the next palm / lard forum bicker that comes up.


----------



## Arimara

Seawolfe said:


> I was just asked EXACTLY that about my salt bars today! LOL
> And the second one needs to be brought into the next palm / lard forum bicker that comes up.



What if some argues against lard and says "it needs some beef tallow"?


----------



## Susie

I am using a tallow 20%/lard 60% bar right now, and I think it is better than the lard 80%, CO 15%, Castor 5% bars I was making.


----------



## ngian

Susie said:


> I am using a tallow 20%/lard 60% bar right now, and I think it is better than the lard 80%, CO 15%, Castor 5% bars I was making.


  Can you define / describe better in that case?


----------



## Sagebrush

DeeAnna said:


> I'm laughing with embarrassment -- thank you for the humorous compliment! It makes me feel good to help when I can!




You have some really great intelligent input, DeeAnna! I haven't had to directly summon your knowledge, but I know that we all benefit from it.  

P.S. I only recently discovered how to create memes too. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## gigisiguenza

MySoapyHeart said:


> *Not even kidding :roll:
> 
> Is this a sign I should take a break from making soap? :think: *



Man I laughed hard at this one Hahahahaha


----------



## Susie

ngian said:


> Can you define / describe better in that case?



The lard/tallow/CO/castor oil bars are harder and have larger bubbles than the lard/CO/castor oil bars.  They last longer, and are just easier to handle in the shower than the no tallow soaps.  They are as conditioning as the lard, which surprised me, as I tried using the Great Value shortening (tallow/palm) in much the same percentages, and was completely unimpressed with the soap.


----------



## ngian

Susie said:


> The lard/tallow/CO/castor oil bars are harder and have larger bubbles than the lard/CO/castor oil bars.  They last longer, and are just easier to handle in the shower than the no tallow soaps.  They are as conditioning as the lard, which surprised me, as I tried using the Great Value shortening (tallow/palm) in much the same percentages, and was completely unimpressed with the soap.



Thank you for the analysis, so I guess it is also for the type of the tallow that you used, if it also has some amount of myristic FA (larger bubbles) or some more palmatic- stearic FA that will contribute to longer lasting bar compared to only lard.


----------



## Arimara

Susie said:


> The lard/tallow/CO/castor oil bars are harder and have larger bubbles than the lard/CO/castor oil bars.  They last longer, and are just easier to handle in the shower than the no tallow soaps.  They are as conditioning as the lard, which surprised me, as I tried using the Great Value shortening (tallow/palm) in much the same percentages, and was completely unimpressed with the soap.



Interesting. I considered ordering that stuff to try it. 20/60 tallow/lard mix sounds about right. I am finding lard to be nice but a little more soft than I'm used to (I have some soaps I can probably build a house with :mrgreen. I can't stand soap that drastically softens up at the end.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

**cough* *:mrgreen:


----------



## Arimara

Brought you by the "Soap and plumbing" thread


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Soooo tempted to try this sometime... :mrgreen::shh:


----------



## hmlove1218

Me waiting on my ungelled soaps to be ready to unmold


----------



## hmlove1218

Also, after a day spent soaping


----------



## BlackDog

hmlove1218 said:


> Also, after a day spent soaping



That. Is. Hilarious.


----------



## DeeAnna

Okay, here's my first try--


----------



## Steve85569

Now that is funny.
The keyboard will dry out.


----------



## jules92207

DeeAnna said:


> Okay, here's my first try--



Ha ha ha! That's a good one DeeAnna!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

DeeAnna said:


> Okay, here's my first try--



Hahaha, seriously!! And you said you didn`t have a funnybone...:mrgreen:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

_(If you haven`t seen Zoolander, you may not get this. Sorry, this just came to me, I am such a dork... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_)*

If Mugatu started soaping, he probably would go for the HP method... Right? :mrgreen:

*


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> _(If you haven`t seen Zoolander, you may not get this. Sorry, this just came to me, I am such a dork...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _)*
> 
> If Mugatu started soaping, he probably would go for the HP method... Right? :mrgreen:
> 
> *



I feel bad that I get this. Who's up for a trip to the gas station?


----------



## KristaY

O. M. G. If my kids were soapers, they'd be laughing their fool heads off right now. They LOVE Zoolander! I just saw a preview for the sequel......


----------



## Arimara

Sadly, I'm thinking about it but I forgot which set of fools watched that movies with me. My sis or another friend from West Bumblaclock, NY.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Oh my gosh, I love this thread


----------



## Sagebrush

DeeAnna said:


> Okay, here's my first try--




Nice one, DeeAnna!


----------



## gigisiguenza

I just caught up on the posts in this thread and I'm LOL ing my butt off


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Hahaha! Zoolander, love it.


----------



## dibbles

Busted!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

^Ha!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

See, even Batman knows his soap!
Perhaps he makes a 100% coconut soap with no superfat? You know, to clean all his capes and stuff from fighting with those supervillains. After all, he can`t just take his capes to the cleaners...:mrgreen:


----------



## dibbles

This could happen


----------



## Arimara

dibbles said:


> This could happen



How many times had my mom and grandmother said "I'm going to wash your mouth out with soap?"


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*True story. *_(Posted what happened in soapymistakes thread)_* 

This is the conversation between me and my my brain, while making soap yesterday...


*


----------



## Susie

Arimara said:


> How many times had my mom and grandmother said "I'm going to wash your mouth out with soap?"



I well know what soap tastes like from my childhood!  There were no threats that were not carried out.


----------



## IrishLass

Awesome meme collage MySoapyHeart! That was just perfect! lol



			
				Susie said:
			
		

> I well know what soap tastes like from my childhood! There were no threats that were not carried out.


 
Same with me, too, but thankfully it only happened once. 


IrishLass


----------



## Stacyspy

I just thought you guys might like to see that I'm putting these to good use


----------



## Arimara

Susie said:


> I well know what soap tastes like from my childhood!  There were no threats that were not carried out.



That is now child abuse these days. I also remember why I still hate dial to this day but I didn't get fresh with the mouth again.


----------



## Steve85569

Arimara said:


> That is now child abuse these days. I also remember why I still hate dial to this day but I didn't get fresh with the mouth again.



I remember being sent to cut my own switch.
We learned early to behave.


----------



## Susie

Yep to Dial soap, and that lye soap that came in the red and white package that my grandmother used.  Yep to being sent to cut my own switch.  I really did not get punished much as a child, but I tested the limits of my grandmothers once each.


----------



## Arimara

Steve85569 said:


> I remember being sent to cut my own switch.
> We learned early to behave.



Grandma never asked me to get one. She always broke off her own. She never used it though.


----------



## Sagebrush




----------



## jules92207

^^^ha ha ha!!! So true!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

SageontheMountain said:


> View attachment 19326
> 
> View attachment 19327



Oh my god, the other week my little bro wrote a Facebook post on my wall that was multiple Fight Club references in response to a soap pic I posted. Asking me if I make my soap from the fat of rich ppl. If I go to support meetings for testicular cancer survivors, etc etc. I told him that he should know that the first rule of soap club is that you don't talk about soap club.


----------



## Sagebrush

MsHarryWinston said:


> Oh my god, the other week my little bro wrote a Facebook post on my wall that was multiple Fight Club references in response to a soap pic I posted. Asking me if I make my soap from the fat of rich ppl. If I go to support meetings for testicular cancer survivors, etc etc. I told him that he should know that the first rule of soap club is that you don't talk about soap club.




That's funny! Fight Club was my favorite movie way before I even thought about making soap, so I love it when people make references to it. 
The second rule of soap club is also that you don't talk about soap club.


----------



## goodjoan

This made me LOL!  Funny story (well, funny now, not so funny at the time.)

We moved and kept our old house as a rental property. We got a call from an old neighbor that there had been a fire and the tenant had been injured and arrested. (See where this is going?) I was told by the police that they found the tenant running a meth making operation out of the house. They could tell because there was drain cleaner, mixing containers, blenders, goggles, and other "lab" type glassware all over the place.  They explained that if they had any further questions for me, as the homeowner, they'd be in contact.  I looked around my house. A case of lye in a box by the back door, stacks of mixing bowls, safety goggles and gloves, thermometers.  I though "Holy sh*t!  I'm going to end up in jail!"  I instructed hubby to NOT let the police in the house if they happened to come by to talk!  They'd assume we were business partners!

(long story short, the police never came over  The tenant went to jail and then drug rehab and the house was decontaminated, remodeled and sold to a lovely new family that will take better care of it. We now make bad jokes about my meth habit whenever I break out the goggles and lye.)


----------



## Arimara

goodjoan said:


> This made me LOL!  Funny story (well, funny now, not so funny at the time.)
> 
> We moved and kept our old house as a rental property. We got a call from an old neighbor that there had been a fire and the tenant had been injured and arrested. (See where this is going?) I was told by the police that they found the tenant running a meth making operation out of the house. They could tell because there was drain cleaner, mixing containers, blenders, goggles, and other "lab" type glassware all over the place.  They explained that if they had any further questions for me, as the homeowner, they'd be in contact.  I looked around my house. A case of lye in a box by the back door, stacks of mixing bowls, safety goggles and gloves, thermometers.  I though "Holy sh*t!  I'm going to end up in jail!"  I instructed hubby to NOT let the police in the house if they happened to come by to talk!  They'd assume we were business partners!
> 
> (long story short, the police never came over  The tenant went to jail and then drug rehab and the house was decontaminated, remodeled and sold to a lovely new family that will take better care of it. We now make bad jokes about my meth habit whenever I break out the goggles and lye.)



That had to have sucked when that happened but thankful, you and yours came out ok, old house included.


----------



## MsHarryWinston

goodjoan said:


> This made me LOL!  Funny story (well, funny now, not so funny at the time.)
> 
> We moved and kept our old house as a rental property. We got a call from an old neighbor that there had been a fire and the tenant had been injured and arrested. (See where this is going?) I was told by the police that they found the tenant running a meth making operation out of the house. They could tell because there was drain cleaner, mixing containers, blenders, goggles, and other "lab" type glassware all over the place.  They explained that if they had any further questions for me, as the homeowner, they'd be in contact.  I looked around my house. A case of lye in a box by the back door, stacks of mixing bowls, safety goggles and gloves, thermometers.  I though "Holy sh*t!  I'm going to end up in jail!"  I instructed hubby to NOT let the police in the house if they happened to come by to talk!  They'd assume we were business partners!
> 
> (long story short, the police never came over  The tenant went to jail and then drug rehab and the house was decontaminated, remodeled and sold to a lovely new family that will take better care of it. We now make bad jokes about my meth habit whenever I break out the goggles and lye.)



HAHAHAHA oh my god I laughed so hard at this. The moment I started reading my mind went to my supply cupboard.O_0


----------



## nsmar4211

Moral of the story: Don't keep your beakers and distill tubes and such in the same house as your soap supplies . The large quantities of olive oil, castor oil, lard, etc should keep you safe from a sucessfull arrest....as well as the neatly arranged bars of soap....as well as a few samples handed out.... LOL


----------



## MsHarryWinston

nsmar4211 said:


> Moral of the story: Don't keep your beakers and distill tubes and such in the same house as your soap supplies . The large quantities of olive oil, castor oil, lard, etc should keep you safe from a sucessfull arrest....as well as the neatly arranged bars of soap....as well as a few samples handed out.... LOL



Soooo all I took from that was "Bribe cops with soap in order to stay out of jail," lol!


----------



## goodjoan

Hubby was sure we could explain the lye by pointing to the shelves and shelves of soap and soaping supplies!  Thankfully, we didn't have to try!


----------



## hmlove1218

Lol I can imagine it wasn't as it was happening but it's a heck of a story lol. I've been afraid that the sheriff is going to randomly show up at my house while I'm making things in my soaps shed here recently. If all my neighbors didn't know me and what I was doing they probably would because I have a window that I work in front of that dire try faces the road.


----------



## Stacyspy

Oh Pinterest, you make me laugh...


----------



## PrairieLights

Regarding the fire incident:
I was told, and then I confirmed it via police officer acquaintance, that buying lye put me on a "watch list" with the local pd where I was living. Apparently there had been an increase in ... meth houses??? And my son told me that he heard from the grapevine that kids had taken advantage of the frenzy and were pranking enemies, who were then getting their doors kicked in by swat in the middle of the night!!! Cop confirmed this!!! Dang! I decided if we were going to continue to live there, I should bring a gift basket of soap to the local pd and invite them to KNOCK on my door anytime they had a concern...  
We moved.
But the funny part was that until we moved, I started having lye shipped to a friend's shop, had her call when it came, and picked it up there. (I told her why I was doing that. She thought it was funny.)
Well, just adding my 2 cents - :think:
Now back to funnies!!!! (um yeah, both my husband and my granddaughter have tried to eat soap)


----------



## shunt2011

When I was getting my lye from ACE Hardware, one day one of my neighbors happend to be about 4 people behind me in line and yelled "Hey, I thought they shut down your Meth Lab"  I just about died but then laught hysterical when I saw the look on the other customers/cashiers faces.    I then told them I made soap and ended up taking some into the cashiers the next day.


----------



## dibbles

Sigh


----------



## Steve85569

shunt2011 said:


> When I was getting my lye from ACE Hardware, one day one of my neighbors happend to be about 4 people behind me in line and yelled "Hey, I thought they shut down your Meth Lab"  I just about died but then laught hysterical when I saw the look on the other customers/cashiers faces.    I then told them I made soap and ended up taking some into the cashiers the next day.



I take bribes to Ace too.


----------



## BusyHands

shunt2011 said:


> When I was getting my lye from ACE Hardware, one day one of my neighbors happend to be about 4 people behind me in line and yelled "Hey, I thought they shut down your Meth Lab"  I just about died but then laught hysterical when I saw the look on the other customers/cashiers faces.    I then told them I made soap and ended up taking some into the cashiers the next day.


I'm an Acey too. Not too long ago I went in to get some lye & I was accidentally tanked up on espresso & Ghirardelli dark chocolate ( I normally drink mid strength 1/2 caf). I asked for 6 bottles & the guy gave me this look. I immediately tell him, " I make soap with it ". But I'm all jittery & sweating!!! OMG! Then he took the bottles (6) to the register for me, & I couldn't find my wallet. So I'm patting myself down trying to find it, jittery, had to go look in my truck, run back in. It did NOT look good. Lol.  I keep promising to bring samples in, but every time I go, I'm out of samples!


----------



## DeeAnna

Oh, Dibbles -- that's perfect. And perfectly depressing when it happens (often)!


----------



## marlajune

Good one!!!


----------



## marlajune

*You know this feeling...*


----------



## Stacy

How I feel after researching...or looking at soap pics...


----------



## Arimara

Stacyspy said:


> Oh Pinterest, you make me laugh...



It took me a while to get this one. Terrible. XD


----------



## amd

I saw this in a FB group today and thought "so true"


----------



## Susie

So true!  They will also not have time for them.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Hate it when that happens... *sigh*


----------



## jules92207

Sigh... Happened to me just last weekend.


----------



## twaburds

Hehe!


----------



## susiefreckleface

Arimara said:


> It took me a while to get this one. Terrible. XD



HAHAHAHA - I went and took a second glance. Now I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Arimara

susiefreckleface said:


> HAHAHAHA - I went and took a second glance. Now I can't stop laughing.



My ex left some soaps I gave him lying around and his mother almost ate one. To make worse, it really does look like chocolate (coffee soap + Coffee FO that discolors).


----------



## SuzieOz

I'm thinking about putting a warning on my chocolate soap label - WARNING: DO NOT EAT   Just as a joke, I think it's obviously soap ... although it seriously smells edible ...


----------



## penelopejane

*Soap related humor &amp; MEMES with soap on their mind*

A friend made soap that looked just like coconut ice. My DH didn't believe me until I showed him that it was soap. I had to put it away anyway because it made him hungry every time he saw it. Nothing like the boring coconut ice photos I can find on the internet!

This looks edible:


----------



## BlackDog

Should be doing dishes instead of playing on the internet!


----------



## amd

Me.... As I'm loading my cart at Micas and More....


----------



## lisajudy2009

Lol that is funny about eating soap! Every time I post one on my FB people ask if it is food!  I have to add a note.


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks, BlackDog!  I do believe this is my favorite.  I laughed way too loud and hard at it.  I'm going to use it as my screensaver.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

This is me - 95% of the time.
The other 5% I use on putting back everything I have been taking out.
Soapmaking - so much more than just making soap...


----------



## dixiedragon

I think the Maury one is my favorite.


----------



## amd

So this isn't a meme... But maybe funny... For April Fool's Day I have a post scheduled featuring meatloaf and mashed potato soap. The meatloaf was a rebatch gone horribly wrong and the mashed potato is my Castile (which is lovely). My bf thought my soap obsession went too far....


----------



## Sagebrush

amd said:


> So this isn't a meme... But maybe funny... For April Fool's Day I have a post scheduled featuring meatloaf and mashed potato soap. The meatloaf was a rebatch gone horribly wrong and the mashed potato is my Castile (which is lovely). My bf thought my soap obsession went too far....




I think that's hilarious! And even funnier if you have it available to buy and people buy it!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Woody`s expression - just like mine when I see someone on a blog/site make soap _once_, and think mixing lye, water and fats is the ultimate fast track to become stinkin`rich making their handmade soaps.   Worst part is - this MEME is not that far fetched either  

At least Buzz has some awesome lye safety gear going on - doesn`t get better than a space suit and helmet!


----------



## dixiedragon

lisajudy2009 said:


> Lol that is funny about eating soap! Every time I post one on my FB people ask if it is food! I have to add a note.


 
I gave out gift bags for Christmas - they included soap, lip balm and a candy cane. Somebody apparently bit the soap and grimaced. "That's the worst candy I ever had." 

And the scent was Green Tweed. Not even a food scent.

Bless his heart.


----------



## Marshall

dixiedragon said:


> Bless his heart.



Thanks, I needed that this morning.. LOL.:grin:


----------



## amd

SageontheMountain said:


> I think that's hilarious! And even funnier if you have it available to buy and people buy it!!!



I tossed the rebatch after I took the picture. Not sure what I did wrong but it didn't lather at all. I had been going to keep it for my personal use but even I wouldn't use it!


----------



## DeeAnna

"...Somebody apparently bit the soap and grimaced. "That's the worst candy I ever had."..."

I remember reading about a guy who got soap from the family soap maker, but the soap kept disappearing. Turns out his roomie was eating the soap as a snack. Even after being warned that it wasn't food, he apparently still chowed down.

Ugh. :sick:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

dixiedragon said:


> I gave out gift bags for Christmas - they included soap, lip balm and a candy cane. Somebody apparently bit the soap and grimaced. "That's the worst candy I ever had."
> 
> And the scent was Green Tweed. Not even a food scent.
> 
> Bless his heart.



hahaha, fun story! Totally picturing floating bubbles coming out of their mouth while they said that to you : - D


----------



## MySoapyHeart

DeeAnna said:


> "...Somebody apparently bit the soap and grimaced. "That's the worst candy I ever had."..."
> 
> I remember reading about a guy who got soap from the family soap maker, but the soap kept disappearing. Turns out his roomie was eating the soap as a snack. Even after being warned that it wasn't food, he apparently still chowed down.
> 
> Ugh. :sick:



Wait, WHAT????? Hahahaha!!!
Now I am picturing that guy cutting up pieces with a knife and make small bitesized snacks with a pimentofilled olive  and a piece of soap stuck on a toothpick... 
hors d'oeuvre enyone??


----------



## Sagebrush

amd said:


> I tossed the rebatch after I took the picture. Not sure what I did wrong but it didn't lather at all. I had been going to keep it for my personal use but even I wouldn't use it!




That's too bad, but at least you have the picture for April Fool's Day.


----------



## Unlimabun

Just saw this posted in one of my Facebook groups - I have to say this logic has crossed my mind more than once!


----------



## SuzieOz

Yep, that made me giggle! Love it Unlimabun


----------



## Arimara

SuzieOz said:


> I'm thinking about putting a warning on my chocolate soap label - WARNING: DO NOT EAT   Just as a joke, I think it's obviously soap ... although it seriously smells edible ...



In the States, you'd have a hefty lawsuit if you didn't assume your customer is a complete idiot and put the warning up. Some soaps do smell good enough to eat. :twisted::mrgreen:



penelopejane said:


> A friend made soap that looked just like coconut ice. My DH didn't believe me until I showed him that it was soap. I had to put it away anyway because it made him hungry every time he saw it. Nothing like the boring coconut ice photos I can find on the internet!
> 
> This looks edible:
> View attachment 20157



I would so make that if I wasn't too lazy to do it.


----------



## penelopejane

Unlimabun said:


> Just saw this posted in one of my Facebook groups - I have to say this logic has crossed my mind more than once!



Love this one!!! Laughing so much.  Wait till my DH sees it.  He will totally agree!

This thread is great. Thank you to all the contributors.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Is it just me?
You know you are a bit kooky when you saw   something *totally unrelated to soapmaking* on ebay and all you could think of was; _

Hmmm, could this be used to stirr colors/additives/fragrance or whatever, for teh soapmaking??
_
Fast forward to 0:50 - that`s when the real action starts_. 
_
(Oh yes. I am _totally _going to get me one of these. And I am not even going to tell you how many times I have seen this video. Mesmerized by the swirlypart  )_

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIbS2fl84mo[/ame]
_


----------



## kchaystack

MySoapyHeart said:


> Is it just me?
> You know you are a bit kooky when you saw   something *totally unrelated to soapmaking* on ebay and all you could think of was; _
> 
> Hmmm, could this be used to stirr colors/additives/fragrance or whatever, for teh soapmaking??
> _


_

Hahah  chemistry and biology labs have had things like this for years.  In meadmaking, stir plates are often used in yeast starters and early fermentation.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/121684763[/ame]

This is pretty neat tho.  I would be happy to have one as well._


----------



## MySoapyHeart

kchaystack said:


> Hahah  chemistry and biology labs have had things like this for years.



Yes, I know, I vaguely remember we had a small one in the chemistry class in school, but that isn`t really available to me, so that cup _totally _did it for me, lol 

But now I want that big stirring thingy too....


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> Is it just me?
> You know you are a bit kooky when you saw   something *totally unrelated to soapmaking* on ebay and all you could think of was; _
> 
> Hmmm, could this be used to stirr colors/additives/fragrance or whatever, for teh soapmaking??
> _
> Fast forward to 0:50 - that`s when the real action starts_.
> _
> (Oh yes. I am _totally _going to get me one of these. And I am not even going to tell you how many times I have seen this video. Mesmerized by the swirlypart  )_
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIbS2fl84mo
> _





kchaystack said:


> Hahah  chemistry and biology labs have had things like this for years.  In meadmaking, stir plates are often used in yeast starters and early fermentation.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/121684763
> 
> This is pretty neat tho.  I would be happy to have one as well.





MySoapyHeart said:


> Yes, I know, I vaguely remember we had a small one in the chemistry class in school, but that isn`t really available to me, so that cup _totally _did it for me, lol
> 
> But now I want that big stirring thingy too....



GEEKS! Seriously, you guys rock. I saw the self stirring mug on Wish, thought about it and decided against it. My kid might get enthusiastic about using it for chocolate milk.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Arimara said:


> GEEKS! Seriously, you guys rock. I saw the self stirring mug on Wish, thought about it and decided against it. My kid might get enthusiastic about using it for chocolate milk.



Using a self-stirring mug for..._ chocolate milk??_ 
Huh, what a novel idea to use it for _that_. Kids nowadays...*insert grin here*


----------



## Susie

I could use that stir plate to make soap...just saying...


----------



## Arimara

Susie said:


> I could use that stir plate to make soap...just saying...



I'm sure a few of us thought of it. I'm wondering how it would do with that Andalusian soap I heard about... :twisted:


----------



## biarine

true


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Seriously, it sticks to utensils like bugs on a rosebush...


----------



## DeeAnna

Thought y'all would enjoy this --

Source: http://www.gocomics.com/pickles/2016/04/12


----------



## MySoapyHeart

DeeAnna said:


> Thought y'all would enjoy this --
> 
> Source: http://www.gocomics.com/pickles/2016/04/12



This is my dad to a T!!!
He`s 84 though... : D


----------



## mzimm

You guys are so funny!  I want a poster of all of them.


----------



## Arimara

DeeAnna said:


> Thought y'all would enjoy this --
> 
> Source: http://www.gocomics.com/pickles/2016/04/12



This was my ex until he conned me into dating him.


----------



## DeeAnna

Annnd here's the follow up! Earl gives such a classic guy response. 

Source: http://www.gocomics.com/pickles/2016/04/13


----------



## Arimara

DeeAnna said:


> Annnd here's the follow up! Earl gives such a classic guy response.
> 
> Source: http://www.gocomics.com/pickles/2016/04/13



I got some reason- It would spice up your life (even if but a little)! The lady of the house would love to run her fingers through (what's left of) it again and... Well, you'd look that much more put together.

I think my dad would've smacked me upside my head for these things:think::mrgreen:



mzimm said:


> You guys are so funny!  I want a poster of all of them.


 I got a retort: It's only viable if its a M&P soap. Then it's okay. Right? I sure hope I'm right. It would be a shame if I gave false information... I'm rambling now, aren't I?


----------



## kchaystack

Not really soap related,  but enough of us are chem geeks to enjoy....


----------



## Navaria

^^^ groan! That was so bad!

ETA: So bad I had to share it with my sons. Mom just earned geek points! Lmao


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Am I the only one who wants to know how these jellybeans tastes like? Toghether, I mean?
_Yes. Probably. _*cough*


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> Am I the only one who wants to know how these jellybeans tastes like? Toghether, I mean?
> _Yes. Probably. _*cough*



I have my limits with jelly bellies. Booger, earwax, and vomit? I'd stick to what I know and commend you for being braver than I ever will be.


----------



## IrishLass

^^^^LOL My nephew bought those and mixed them into a dish of the 'normal; flavored ones that they keep on their coffee table in the living room. Unfortunately, I wasn't there to witness the resulting gag-fest, but I did hear all about it.  He saved a soap one for me to try, and sure enough- it tastes just like soap. He asked if I wanted to try the vomit one, but I declined. :razz:


IrishLass


----------



## amd

I had a boogie flavored one... It was salty and spicy. Good entertainment at youth group pizza night.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

amd said:


> I had a boogie flavored one... It was salty and spicy. Good entertainment at youth group pizza night.



I really can not even wrap my head around how they KNOW how boogers taste like before they start to produce it...??

How do they even come up with this stuff. Do they get everone together in a meeting, and pick their noses or something? 

_Yes. I know. Sorry, I go hide now... _


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> I really can not even wrap my head around how they KNOW how boogers taste like before they start to produce it...??
> 
> How do they even come up with this stuff. Do they get everone together in a meeting, and pick their noses or something?
> 
> _Yes. I know. Sorry, I go hide now... _



That was a valid question.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Arimara said:


> That was a valid question.



Haha, thanks for the support, I needed that! : D


----------



## kchaystack

MySoapyHeart said:


> How do they even come up with this stuff.



Well these are based off the jelly beans from Harry Potter, and I am sure JKR just wrote whatever crazy flavors came to her mind.  


Now how they developed the flavor profiles...  that I do not want to know.  :shock:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

kchaystack said:


> Now how they developed the flavor profiles...  that I do not want to know.  :shock:



Some things are indeed best left to the imagination!

_Err_ wait, maybe not... : D


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> Some things are indeed best left to the imagination!
> 
> _Err_ wait, maybe not... : D



I would love to know if they can make a peach white wine sangria flavored jelly bean. That may be tricky science.


----------



## PrairieLights

MySoapyHeart said:


> I really can not even wrap my head around how they KNOW how boogers taste like before they start to produce it...??
> 
> How do they even come up with this stuff. Do they get everone together in a meeting, and pick their noses or something?
> 
> _Yes. I know. Sorry, I go hide now... _



I had a kid come up to me one day and ask, "Can I tell you a secret?" and I replied, "Yes, if it is a good secret." And he said, "I eat my boogers. They taste like butter." :sick:

There you have it.


----------



## penelopejane

There are some FOs that smell like dirt and the reviewers love them. 
"Smells just like dirt!  I love it."

Weird.


----------



## PrairieLights

Okay, let's see if I did it... Tried to make a meme out of my gbaby's photo...


----------



## PrairieLights

oops.... I cut off the "good". *shakes head at self and sighs*


----------



## Sagebrush

PrairieLights said:


> Okay, let's see if I did it... Tried to make a meme out of my gbaby's photo...




Love it! Ha ha ha!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

PrairieLights said:


> I had a kid come up to me one day and ask, "Can I tell you a secret?" and I replied, "Yes, if it is a good secret." And he said, "I eat my boogers. They taste like butter." :sick:
> 
> There you have it.




Aaaww, that is so cute in a slightly gross way : D


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Arimara said:


> I would love to know if they can make a peach white wine sangria flavored jelly bean. That may be tricky science.



Mmmm, but if they managed to do it I`ll bet that would be delishisous though!!


----------



## Arimara

penelopejane said:


> There are some FOs that smell like dirt and the reviewers love them.
> "Smells just like dirt!  I love it."
> 
> Weird.



http://demeterfragrance.com/dirt.html

It's a thing. I really love their Gin & Tonic fragrance though. Cosmopolitan is nice too.


----------



## dibbles

Sigh


----------



## BattleGnome

Arimara said:


> I would love to know if they can make a peach white wine sangria flavored jelly bean. That may be tricky science.



They do have "recipes" for the exotic/tricky favors. It boils down to "eat two of this flavor and three of the other." I also think they have a few "adult" flavor like beer. You might get lucky and find a white wine and peach combo


----------



## Arimara

BattleGnome said:


> They do have "recipes" for the exotic/tricky favors. It boils down to "eat two of this flavor and three of the other." I also think they have a few "adult" flavor like beer. You might get lucky and find a white wine and peach combo



The beer one is NOT all that great a flavor. Champagne is fantastic and would be great with peach. But it would still be a touch sweet.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*Me - whenever I make soap and have to much going on inside my head : D *


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> *Me - whenever I make soap and have to much going on inside my head : D *



Nevermind soaping, that's just me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Navaria

I'm sure this is how my family feels at times.


And this is how _I _feel at times!


----------



## SuzieOz

Yep, I get the "I could never use those soaps" one ... Three people I know just sit them in their bathroom.

Back to the spoon one ... yesterday while soaping I went into my soaping room 3 times and just stood there trying to remember what I went in there for. Not sure if it's age or just too many complex thoughts in my head at one time - how many soaps can I fit in before dinner?, loaf mould or slab?, where's my spoon? ...


----------



## Arimara

SuzieOz said:


> Yep, I get the "I could never use those soaps" one ... Three people I know just sit them in their bathroom.
> 
> Back to the spoon one ... yesterday while soaping I went into my soaping room 3 times and just stood there trying to remember what I went in there for. Not sure if it's age or just too many complex thoughts in my head at one time - how many soaps can I fit in before dinner?, loaf mould or slab?, where's my spoon? ...



If you're under the age of 35, it's pretty sad to be that forgetful. I'm 32. It's all good. :grin:


----------



## SuzieOz

Arimara said:


> If you're under the age of 35, it's pretty sad to be that forgetful. I'm 32. It's all good. :grin:



I'm 50, it's probably just downhill from here!


----------



## Arimara

SuzieOz said:


> I'm 50, it's probably just downhill from here!



Society gives you an excuse, though you're young too. :lol


----------



## Misschief

Arimara said:


> Nevermind soaping, that's just me. :mrgreen:



This one had me giggling. I once told my son we could absolutely not leave the house until I found my sunglasses. I was wearing them. The look he gave me was priceless!


----------



## Navaria

Misschief said:


> This one had me giggling. I once told my son we could absolutely not leave the house until I found my sunglasses. I was wearing them. The look he gave me was priceless!



I've walked around grousing that I couldn't find my phone while talking on my phone. Talk about embarassing!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Navaria said:


> I've walked around grousing that I couldn't find my phone while talking on my phone. Talk about embarassing!




Oh dear... Been there, done that!

I was once talking with my sister on the phone as I was heading out the door, and was a bit stressed for time. I said I would call her back when I got home - _if I only could find my phone._

She replied: "...uhm, aren`t we talking on your phone now??"

She was of course right *_*  <<====

Just let me say for the record; I have a very FLAT forhead. If they find me in a grave somewhere, 200 years from now they will wonder why my scull goes inwards.

The reason simply being is; I have had so many facepalm moments the they have actually started to deform my scull.

I really should buy myself a helmet....


----------



## PrairieLights

laughing out loud at all of your latest comments! thanks, i needed that! <3


----------



## lenarenee

Navaria said:


> I've walked around grousing that I couldn't find my phone while talking on my phone. Talk about embarassing!


 
OMG! I went on a rampage for my "lost" phone...while holding it in my hand! Is there any help for this condition??


----------



## Navaria

Yes. It's called eliminate all the stress/fatigue/rushing around from your life. Unfortunately, it's a darn near impossible prescription to follow lol


----------



## Susie

lenarenee said:


> OMG! I went on a rampage for my "lost" phone...while holding it in my hand! Is there any help for this condition??



No, the only way to avoid it is to die young.  I'll stick to having "early senior moments", thank you very much.


----------



## Arimara

Susie said:


> No, the only way to avoid it is to die young.  I'll stick to having "early senior moments", thank you very much.



That's too young. :cry:


----------



## penelopejane

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjQ2V4CdSsg&list=RDjjQ2V4CdSsg#t=2[/ame]

This was me during maths class which is why I have a teeny tiny problem with basic maths required to make soap.


----------



## earlene

Chick Fil A anyone?


----------



## mzimm

Was watching another soaping video today and....


----------



## mzimm

penelopejane said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjQ2V4CdSsg&list=RDjjQ2V4CdSsg#t=2
> 
> This was me during maths class which is why I have a teeny tiny problem with basic maths required to make soap.



OMG. I snorted so loud my dog had to come check if I was ok...LOLOL That almost made me.....oh never mind, TMI


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjQ2V4CdSsg&list=RDjjQ2V4CdSsg#t=2
> 
> This was me during maths class which is why I have a teeny tiny problem with basic maths required to make soap.



Thank you so much for posting this!!  This is hilarious and was me during TOMHs math explanation on the vinegar experiment post.


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!!  This is hilarious and was me during TOMHs math explanation on the vinegar experiment post.



I was thinking of you when I posted it because of your signature line!


----------



## earlene




----------



## Arimara

earlene said:


>



Ham. It always looks tasty and can really smell good when cooked with pineapple and some cloves but I justy can't stand the taste. That said, is that a smexy little cured thing? :mrgreen:


----------



## IrishLass

Earlene- thank you for my first hearty belly laugh of the day. LOL


IrishLass


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*The offence some take, when we mention zap, and that not all soaps are made equal...*


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*
PLEASE tell me I am not the only one. Seriously, anyone...? 

*


----------



## shunt2011

Ha ha. Nope, you are not alone. I even look for trace when making gravy.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

shunt2011 said:


> Ha ha. Nope, you are not alone. I even look for trace when making gravy.



Pheeww.
Thanks for making me feel better. I was thinking I was the only one... : D


----------



## jules92207

MySoapyHeart said:


> Pheeww.
> Thanks for making me feel better. I was thinking I was the only one... : D



Totally do that. And totally end up baking sometimes when I should be soaping too..


----------



## Susie

I make pudding from scratch.  I see all the stages of trace when I do.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Susie said:


> I make pudding from scratch.  I see all the stages of trace when I do.



Well, a good thing then, that we have this forum to empty out some of the crazy quirky things we obtain from soaping. I mean, if anyone on the "outside" knew about how we develop a way to see everyday things from a soapy perspective, they would take our stickblenders and spatulas away from us and lock us up and throw away the key. Imagine the withdrawals... *shiver*.

*Great.* Now I totally get an image in my head of lonely soapers with the shakes, hovering down, sneaking off to look for some lye and oils and end up on the black market paying top dollar for a beat-up stickblender with a frazzled connection.

*Whispering voice with Jamaican accent:*

_*psst*
_ 
*- *Psst, _man_! Over here.

*-* Yeah? _*soaper with heavy withdrawals turing around*._

*-* Are you looking for a plastic bowl, _man_? I got one for yah, real cheap, _man_. Not a scratch in it, nevah been used!

*-* Yeah, but it has to be safe for mixing lye in it, though. Is it?

*-* SURE, man, suuuure, nooo problem, _man_, it is plastic marked 5 pp. Totally safe to use with lye water! Wanna? _*looks around with suspicious look to see if anyone is watching*.

_*-*Sure, how much?

*-*Ten bucks, man, real cheap, _man.

_*-*TEN bucks?? Ten..? Are you crazy?_ *lowering voice and looks around to see if anyone heard the outburst* - _Ten bucks is way to much, dude, seriously!

*-* If you can`t afford it I got other bidders, _man_, no skin off my teeth, _man_... *starts to walk off with bowl*

*-* Wait-wait-wait*,* ok, ok. Let me take look at it first. _*turns bowl upside down to check for the symbol*_ - Ok, Ok, but all I got is nine dollars left. That stickblender really tapped me out, dude.

*-* Ok, I`ll take your nine bucks. But remember, it is only of the goodness of my heart that I do this for you, you know? You hear me? I am a _hu-man-a-taaaarian, _I try and do my bit, _man_. I could have gotten ten bucks for this, _man_. Ok?

- Ok, whatever, dude. Give me the bowl - give it! _*stretches shivering hands to grab the bowl*

_*Fading scene:* 

_With the bowl in hand the lone soaper moves towards the closest puddle, to get some rainwater for the lye. As he bends down the closeup focus on the soapers face, and we see the soaper calms down more and more as the puddle of rainwater fills up the plastic bowl. The shaking subsides._

*End scene, fade into black.

*_(See what I mean? *I *should have been locked up somewhere....*sigh*) _


----------



## KristaY

That gave me a huge laugh, SoapyHeart! What a great screen writer you are! I could almost hear the dramatic, yet lonely music in the background, feel the sweat on my brow and hands trembling, licking suddenly dry lips.... Geez, that's me in soapy DT's! :twisted:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

KristaY said:


> That gave me a huge laugh, SoapyHeart! What a great screen writer you are! I could almost hear the dramatic, yet lonely music in the background, feel the sweat on my brow and hands trembling, licking suddenly dry lips.... Geez, that's me in soapy DT's! :twisted:



Haha, you said it! I know the feeling.. I made a soap yesterday that was aaaalmost ready to cut, but have to wait a coupple of hours more. And the wait to see how it is on the inside? Oh, the agony... lol : P


----------



## Unlimabun

Agreed!


----------



## Unlimabun

Here's a thought...


----------



## Unlimabun

Just scummy!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*
Boardroom Meeting of Healing Soaps Company.* ( _You know, `cuz  soap can heal everything, according to some people... _)


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Well, well, well...

Yesterday, when I made the MEME about the healing soaps - above this post, or on the next page, depending on where this one ends up, I promise you I chose the name "Healing Soaps" *totally *as a joke, as I did not expect anyone to have such a misleading name for a soap brand, if they knew what they were doing making simple _soap_. 

Today I suddenly got a strange feeling and used my Google-Fu to just check for fun if anyone would actually have such a name, not expecting anything to turn up.

I was wrong. 

So whatever crazy things you can imagine, they don`t seem to be so far from the truth after all. 

Sometimes they are actually spot on...


----------



## MySoapyHeart

_--- That feeling_ you get when you cut the soap you made in a loaf mold, and for the first time in history of cutting your soaps, you actually manage to get *ALL *of the bars cut evenly to perfection with a standard bread knife! And no one is even around to share such an epic moment with you...


----------



## Arimara

MySoapyHeart said:


> _--- That feeling_ you get when you cut the soap you made in a loaf mold, and for the first time in history of cutting your soaps, you actually manage to get *ALL *of the bars cut evenly to perfection with a standard bread knife! And no one is even around to share such an epic moment with you...



That would be epic. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cindy2428

Thank-you so much for this thread! I knew once I started I was lyeing to myself that I would read a page and then do a little housework - Not.....
Hi, my name is Cindy and I am an everything soaping addict.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Cindy2428 said:


> Thank-you so much for this thread! I knew once I started I was lyeing to myself that I would read a page and then do a little housework - Not.....
> Hi, my name is Cindy and I am an everything soaping addict.



Hi and hello Cindy, and you`re welcome! We soapers need to have some place to vent out all the soap crazy that we accumulate through the week, whils trying to appear normal for the rest of the world. Well actually I fail on the latter, but anyway...  *grin*  : D


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Arimara said:


> That would be epic. :mrgreen:



I know, right? W00t! : D


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*Sorry, couldn`t help myself... *


----------



## lenarenee

OMG!  Can I have that on a T-shirt!!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

lenarenee said:


> OMG!  Can I have that on a T-shirt!!!!



*There. Fixed it : D*


----------



## dibbles

(So it must be true)


----------



## dixiedragon

Nobody aside from us appreciates our hunt for the perfect vanilla, the perfect coconut, the perfect sandalwood.


----------



## jules92207

dibbles said:


> (So it must be true)




Ha ha ha! I love this one!


----------



## PrairieLights

penelopejane said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjQ2V4CdSsg&list=RDjjQ2V4CdSsg#t=2
> 
> This was me during maths class which is why I have a teeny tiny problem with basic maths required to make soap.



LAUGHING SO LOUDLY I THINK THE NEIGHBORS CAN HEAR ME!!!!!!!!!!! That's my son in his chemistry class.........


----------



## dibbles

*Hey Girl*

Holiday edition


----------



## Stacy

I saw this and thought of you all because no one else around here can quite appreciate the humor 

I just had to change the relevant word...

I hope everyone is having a great holiday season!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*I just broke my brain.... *






*Which leads to...*


----------



## toxikon




----------



## mx5inpenn

Here's a couple more...


----------



## Susie

OMG!  Nerds AND soapmakers!  The best combination, ever!


----------



## kumudini

penelopejane said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjQ2V4CdSsg&list=RDjjQ2V4CdSsg#t=2
> 
> This was me during maths class which is why I have a teeny tiny problem with basic maths required to make soap.



This was me in pretty much every class during my college( as in senior high and grad school ). Guess I used to focus too much. Even now I fall asleep with any length of serious reading, including some of Irishlass and DeeAnna's posts:neutral:


----------



## mx5inpenn

Susie said:


> OMG!  Nerds AND soapmakers!  The best combination, ever!



My oldest son requested this t-shirt for Christmas a few years back. It's almost a belly shirt now and he won't give it up. He's also the child that is interested in soap (my 4yo daughter is too, but that's more about the "ohh, pretty" factor) and said he wants to help next time.


----------



## gigisiguenza

mx6inpenn said:


> My oldest son requested this t-shirt for Christmas a few years back. It's almost a belly shirt now and he won't give it up. He's also the child that is interested in soap (my 4yo daughter is too, but that's more about the "ohh, pretty" factor) and said he wants to help next time.



LOL I love nerd humor


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*
True story...*


----------



## earlene

Just saw this in my Facebook feed:


----------



## Arimara

earlene said:


> Just saw this in my Facebook feed:



Oh, Lardy!


----------



## mx5inpenn

earlene said:


> just saw this in my facebook feed:



lol!


----------



## mx5inpenn

Love this one, not exactly soap, but close enough!


----------



## BrewerGeorge

kchaystack said:


> Hahah  chemistry and biology labs have had things like this for years.  In meadmaking, stir plates are often used in yeast starters and early fermentation.
> ...
> This is pretty neat tho.  I would be happy to have one as well.



Stir plates are really very easy to make from computer fans, magnets and a cigar or craft box.  Just search 'stir plate DIY' and you'll find dozens of instructions.


----------



## kchaystack

BrewerGeorge said:


> Stir plates are really very easy to make from computer fans, magnets and a cigar or craft box.  Just search 'stir plate DIY' and you'll find dozens of instructions.



Oh, I am not brewing enough (any atm) to need a stirplate.  I was talking about the self stir coffee mug!


----------



## BrewerGeorge

kchaystack said:


> Oh, I am not brewing enough (any atm) to need a stirplate.  I was talking about the self stir coffee mug!



I was talking about using it for soap! 

It'd work well for dissolving lye  and silk into the lye.  Just gotta check the stirrers are covered with lye compatible plastics.


----------



## SunRiseArts

BlackDog said:


> I've found a new soapy pastime lol


 

Haha, I totally relate to that!


----------



## Arimara

Showing some meme love... Sort of.


----------



## MySoapyHeart




----------



## toxikon

I think we can all relate to this one!


----------



## ibct1969

Here is what my friend sent me after I gave her a bar of soap.  Wiseguy...


----------



## biarine

Lol..


----------



## BattleGnome

Probably posted before in some form or another


----------



## toxikon

Here's a good one (NSFW): https://www.instagram.com/p/BWKVdLPlRCJ/


----------



## penelopejane

toxikon said:


> Here's a good one (NSFW): https://www.instagram.com/p/BWKVdLPlRCJ/



Unless you have instagram you can't access that link. I don't.


----------



## toxikon

penelopejane said:


> Unless you have instagram you can't access that link. I don't.



Ah darn, I will see if I can take a screenshot to post.

Here we are:


----------



## biarine

toxikon said:


> Ah darn, I will see if I can take a screenshot to post.
> 
> Here we are:




Lol


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*It`s not just me, right?
Right??*



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## jules92207

So me this weekend after trying two new fragrances [emoji23]


----------



## MySoapyHeart

jules92207 said:


> So me this weekend after trying two new fragrances [emoji23]



Phew, so glad I am not the only one...


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*Post # 300 - w00t *_(`cause I like round numbers. And pie chart. I like pie charts)_


----------



## amd

Not a meme, but a rather funny YouTube video my husband came across last night. (He was looking for soap cutting videos for log splitting that don't involve pushing the loaf through the wire.)


----------



## penelopejane




----------



## lenarenee

Soap cutting is beginning to edge out all of the slime making You Tubers - might even become the next "big" thing.  If the stores couldn't keep Elmer's glue in stock  because thousands of people were making slime, then we soap makers could become the most sought after people around!


----------



## amd

lenarenee said:


> Soap cutting is beginning to edge out all of the slime making You Tubers - might even become the next "big" thing.  If the stores couldn't keep Elmer's glue in stock  because thousands of people were making slime, then we soap makers could become the most sought after people around!



My daughter did extra chores for a week so she could buy a gallon of glue - it was crazy! She better not even think about touching my soap stash....


----------



## lenarenee

Mine has been making slime almost daily for the last 3+ months.  When I showed her  some cutting soap YT vids a couple weeks ago - she looked at me with her face all contorted and declared the practice "just wrong!"


----------



## penelopejane

The link was lost in my original post so I thought I'd repost this:

This was me during maths class which is why I have a teeny, tiny problem with basic maths required to make soap.


----------



## jewels621

penelopejane said:


> The link was lost in my original post so I thought I'd repost this:
> 
> This was me during maths class which is why I have a teeny, tiny problem with basic maths required to make soap.




Oh my goodness, PJ! This made both my husband and I laugh out loud! So funny!


----------



## NsMar42111

I love the "I'm UP! I'm UP!" after almost falling over


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Why is everyone smiling?




Because the little girl, front row leftside, just told her family when she grows up she's going to be a soapmaker!


----------



## Rsapienza




----------

